# screen print automically?



## kr651129 (Nov 19, 2013)

Kind of an odd question here.  If I wanted to set up a screen print on my machine to capture once a second for 60 seconds and auto save the captures to my desktop how would I go about doing this?  I'm trying to find a completely automated solution.


----------



## beatgammit (Nov 19, 2013)

I use graphics/scrot. You can write a simple bash loop that sleeps for a second then takes a screenshot (untested):


```
for x in `seq 1 60`; do
    scrot screenshot-$x.png
    sleep 1
done
```

I have only used this on Linux, so YMMV.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2013)

For console, try `# vidcontrol -P < /dev/ttyv0`.


----------

